
Can anyone retire in their 30s? Meet the people who say yes - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/nov/20/can-anyone-retire-in-their-30s-meet-the-people-who-say-yes
======
bradknowles
When I worked at AOL in the mid-90s, I knew people who said they were going to
retire in their 30s.

They had enough stock options and had seen enough splits, that by the time the
stock reached a certain number above 29, they were going to cash out and
retire.

That’s retiring in your 30s.

